# Sauvegarde sur Icloud



## gybeset (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Possesseur d'un Ipad 2, je souhaite savoir s'il est intéressant de passer en sauvegarde sur Icloud à la place de Itunes ?
En activant ce mode de sauvegarde, peut-on toujours sauvegarder par Itunes, afin d'avoir une sauvegarde sur un support physique qui nous ai propre ?

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## endavent (5 Novembre 2012)

C'est intéressant car tu n'encombres pas ton disque dur et tu peux accéder à tes données sans être chez toi (mais avec un réseau Wifi si tu n'as pas de modèle 3G).

Et ça ne t'empêche pas de faire quand même une sauvegarde sur ton ordinateur via Itunes (tu peux cocher ou décocher la case comme tu veux).

Maintenant tu es limité à 5Go sans souscrire de formule payante ...


----------

